# طلب كتلوج وبرامج صيانة شاحنات volvo FH



## الطائر20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وشهر مبارك وتقبل الله منا ومنك صالح الاعمال
اخواني المهندسين العرب ارجو منكم تقدمو لي مساعده في الحصول على كتلوج لقطع الغيار وبرامج الصيانه عبر الكمبيوتر لشاحنات Volvo Fh وبأي لغه كان الكتلوج او البرامج انا يهمني فقط صورة القطعه ور قمها.
تحياتي لكم


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 سبتمبر 2007)

اخى العزيز ان شاء الله بامكانى المساعدة 
فى ذلك الامر ان شاء الله 

mohamed_abouzahra at yahoo

اخوك / محمد ابوزهرة


----------



## حسامكو العالمية (21 سبتمبر 2007)

تحياتي للجميع والله الموضوع مهم كتير ونتمنى التفاعل معه لانو المعظم بهتم بالسيارات الصغيرة رغم انو الكبيرة مهمة جدا


----------



## فولفو وبس (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرياض -السلي - مخرج 18*

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته كل ما احتاجه كتلوج شا حنات فولفو fh12-fh16-f12-10-16 ارقام واسماء القطع لان عندي مركز صيانه فولفو ومحل قطع غيار واهتمامي فولفو وارجو المساعده


----------



## سمير شربك (9 نوفمبر 2009)

سأحاول جهدي تأمين الكاتالوك لك


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (29 يونيو 2010)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته اني محتاج الىبرنامح قطع غيار شا حنات فولفو(fh12)


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (30 يونيو 2010)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى عندي ورشة لصيانة واصلاح القاطرات (fh12)الفلفو واحتاج الى برنامج قطع الغيار وكذا صيانتها


----------



## volvo center (29 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أنا أخوكم محمود من الشام وعندي برنامج فحص و برمجة شاحنات فولفو و عندي برامج قطع الغيار للفولفو من أول يوم لشاحنات الفولفو بهل الدنيا و لغاية اليوم و عندي قطع تبديل رهيبة و خاصة الحساسات بتاع ال إف إتش إستراليّة و رخيصة و ضمان سنة


----------



## Abo .Galal (5 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي محمود يا ليت تراسلني على الأيميل [email protected]

محتاج قطع فولفو FH12 380


----------



## volvo center (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: انشودة بحبك يا سيدي mp3*



abo .galal قال:


> أخي محمود يا ليت تراسلني على الأيميل(حذفت الإيميل لأنّو ممنوع وضعه في المشاركات)
> 
> محتاج قطع فولفو fh12 380



:11: عزيزي السيّد أبو جلال 
كل ما تطلب من قطع متوفّر و بجودة عالية.
و شكراً

أرسلت لك إيميل لنتراسل عليه و شكراً


----------



## الوتيدى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## بدر الخطيب (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*المملكة العربية السعودية جدة*

اخواني المهندسين انا عندي ورشة صيانة شاحنات وارجو منكم ارسال كتلوج او برنامج لشاحنات اكتروس و فولفو fh وارساله على البريد ل [email protected] او الاتصال 00966504324324 اش ماكان الثمن وشكرا


----------



## قاهرالفولفو (1 أكتوبر 2011)

الاخ محمود..اريد برنامج صيانة وتصليح فولفو موديل2000ارجو مراسلتي على الايميل التالي [email protected]أنتظر ردك بأسرع وقت لان شاحنتي متعطلة


----------



## magedalhakimi (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*كتلوج تعليمي بإستخدام كمبيوتر قاطرة fh12*

طلب كتلوج تعليمي بإستخدام كمبيوتر قاطرة فولفو fh12


----------



## مسعود محمد صالح (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*[email protected]*

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=66865#ixzz1hIG6b6Jm


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اخواني المهندسين العرب ارجو منكم تقدمو لي مساعده في الحصول على وبرامج الصيانه عبر الكمبيوتر لشاحنات مرسيدس اكتروز وبأي لغه كان الكتلوج او البرامج تحياتي لكم*​


----------

